# The "No-Power" Required Memory



## imp (Aug 31, 2015)

Our digital camera accepts an "SD", which means I know not, nor do I know or understand how it works. Our first D.C. had no such capability, stored only 7 images, maximum, and promptly LOST those, if batteries crapped out. 

Our new one stores many more, in the SD, even if batteries are removed. I studied Electronics Engineering 1961-'63. We then knew of "memory" of various kinds, but ALL depended upon a remaining power source, i.e., a battery, to retain memory. Evidently, some sort of unimaginable, to me, development, has allowed non-powered memory retainment. 

Lately, I hear the term, "flash memory". Is that it? How does it work, anybody? I gotta know! This imp incomplete if unknowing.      imp


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 1, 2015)

SD Cards store more pictures on your camera..They normally fit into a slot near or next to the battery..They can be removed and plugged into your computer/laptop/printer to recover the pictures..You can also take the card to a photo shop (Walmart) and have pictures printed..Check your paperwork, that came with the camera, to see where and what card you need..


----------



## imp (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you, Ken!    imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 1, 2015)

Batteries never retain memory, it's all on the card.  The more capacity of the card, the more pics.  I have 32 gigs of memory in my camera which makes sure I can run a long video.


----------

